# MiMi and the Gang



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

So, I promise you'll get baby pictures, but first, a quick background story:

Wednesday, Mainely Rat Rescue (MRR) took in over 150 rats from a warehouse in Holbrook, NY. Many were living in colonies, meaning practically every one was pregnant, including my foster MiMi. So, within the week we have expanded to over 300 moms, babies, and dads.

I volunteered to foster MiMi and her gang of 11. Many look like they will be dumbos. 2 are potentially double rex or hairless, and 4 are PEW.

While MiMi and her gang are currently safe in my home, there are still many litters of hairless, PEW, and dumbos out there. If you live in the NE area and can transport or foster, go to our web page and click on the volunteer section. 
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?page_id=28

Or email us directly at:
[email protected]


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Didn't post the rest of the photos for some reason.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

How nice of you to help!

I love that little black hooded baby!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Was it some kind of a rat mill that closed? Sounds like it. It is great that you can help I donated many times to Mainely Rat Rescue, such a great rat rescue.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> Was it some kind of a rat mill that closed? Sounds like it. It is great that you can help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your support! (If you're still feeling generous, we could use more of it. We have new products coming out all the time, if you need hammocks, etc.)

It was an unfortunate case of a veteran who became overwhelmed. His neighbors were complaining about them, and he was evicted. :-(

Many of the rats were well handled, others, not so much.

http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=12743


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> How nice of you to help!
> 
> I love that little black hooded baby!


Thanks! They'll be up for adoption in a few weeks.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

RatAtat2693 said:


> Thanks! They'll be up for adoption in a few weeks.


lol if only  I'm sitting at 30 already and in a few months it may jump up to around 50. I think I have enough!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> lol if only  I'm sitting at 30 already and in a few months it may jump up to around 50. I think I have enough!


Weeeak! 

I knew one breeder with almost 72 rats, lol.

Granted, we don't want to have to bail out any more overwhelmed people, so I can't say I blame you.


----------

